# How much sand for a 60' round pen?



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how much sand would be the right amount to fill
a 60' foot round pen???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subscribing, I'd like to know how to go fom a grassy field as a round pen surface to a nice sandy surface area.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It depends on how deep you want your footing, etc.


Otherwise it is basic math.

Pi x radius squared = the area, to get volume multiply times depth.

60' diameter round pen = 2827.43sqft.

Lets say you want it 3", 3" = .25ft so the volume would be 706.86ft3.

1 cubic foot = .037 cubic yards 

706.86 cubic feet = 26 cubic yards.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Basically, a lot! Lol


----------

